# Does anybody have a rear window defogger in their car?



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Was the grille that mounts to the package tray always black?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, my car came with one and it is black. But so is the rest of my interior.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Same here


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

My interior is gold so I wasn't sure if they only came in black. I have never seen them in any other colors but I have only seen a few with these defoggers.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Black....almost positive.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have one I pulled out of a wrecked '65 GTO about 30 years back. It is black. I seem to remember the car was white with a turquoise interior...


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

On page 425 of the restoration guide it says 68-70 grilles should be painted 60% gloss to match interior.


----------



## Macattack1812 (Oct 24, 2020)

I’ve got a factory Atoll Blue 70 Judge. The rear defroster is color matched to my interior, it’s blue.


jimchevy said:


> Was the grille that mounts to the package tray always black?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

My searches prior to deciding found several OEM grills with factory interior matched paint, 
so I repainted my '66 grill.
IMO It just looks better.


----------



## Macattack1812 (Oct 24, 2020)

Well I thought it was blue! The rear deck is a dark blue but in closer look I can’t tell if it’s blue or black!


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> My searches prior to deciding found several OEM grills with factory interior matched paint,
> so I repainted my '66 grill.
> IMO It just looks better.


Same here. I've got a Gold one here somewhere that I pulled out of a 70 GTO almost 40 years ago.


----------



## Macattack1812 (Oct 24, 2020)

I’ve heard the defogger option is quite rare. Any info on this? I think mine was part of the required Canadian options pack but I have no idea


----------

